# savage axis



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

what do you guys and gals think about the savage axis? Thought about getting it in the 22-250 and heard it was a nice gun.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

stiff trigger, cheaply made. I handled one is 30-06 over the weekend. Didn't like anythig about it. The removeable mag was sloppy, it hit the bolt while closing it to fire. I would suggest the model 11 for a few dollars more. Search for reviews on the gun. I almost bought one, glad I didn't


----------



## Seven1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Last week I was shopping for a .243, and I handled an Savage Axis($310), Savage 16($550) and a Wetherby Vanguard Synthetic($400). I dismissed the Axis immediately and although I'm a Savage fan I ended up with the Weatherby. I liked the longer barrel 24" vs 22" for the Savage. Weatherby also has an adjustable trigger, which I have lightened and it's really good for a factory offering. The Savage may have had a little better out of the box accuracy, but the Vanguard is a pretty nice rifle. Just went out today and shot 1.325 inch group at 200 yds with it which is pretty acceptable in my book, especially since it was the first handload I tried.


----------

